# Where do you show mini dairy goats?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I am playing with the idea of trying mini Oberhaslis but I really would want to be able to show them. I know I have seen photo shows. You send in pics of them or something? But I was wondering the they actually had mini dairy goat shows. I have only seen nigi and pygmy shows. Oh, and has anyone on here ever had or seen a mini ober? What are they like? :wave: Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would contact the MDGA and the TMGR to see what they offer in ways of shows.

http://www.tmgronline.org/
http://miniaturedairygoats.com/

a member here use to raise mini obers - they looked like small oberhaslis


----------

